#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [製作] 寫實獸裝 小小的製作過程[收費]

## J.C.

照片集請看這邊 http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=47525

這半套寫實獸裝是花錢委託國外獸製作的
製作者是Qarrezel
網站: http://www.clockworkcreature.com/

我正好運氣好 看到他開放委託 想說機會難得 就去搶了名額 XD
預定之後約等了半年多
這期間他放了幾張製作過程中的照片 貼上來跟大家分享一下吧~

**** 目前付費閱讀功能尚未恢復，若欲閱讀請與原作者聯繫。 ****

----------


## 狐狸

國外都會給訂的人一些製作過程進度的報告看

那個面具算是商業機密吧?
那個其實很簡單.就是用油黏土雕刻後,石膏取型灌FRP......(深澳)
所以說獸裝好看全靠一開始雕刻原型的技巧......


話說回來......算是便宜很多耶!!!
畢竟西方國家獸裝盛行，加上公司太多所以競爭強呀...

----------


## 龍龍

看了還是會想笑~
還在面具時~大家嘴張開超像蛇!!!好可愛~~~[誰叫你去看那個!!!XD]

可是看完之後真的只能說厲害利害呀@.@
貴~其實是貴在製作過程反覆~
所以真的很值得~
價格很合理!!
真的是一位很厲害的獸裝達人

----------


## 那岐

骨架是獸裝的關鍵！
當然貼毛的功力也有關於照相的成果
但是好的骨架就不會導致貼毛的時候容易歪掉，有如
畫圖時一樣，線條畫的好，即使簡單上色也會是好作品。

雖然我也覺得這個面具可能是機密0___0

----------


## 黑卡獅

如果含運費呢!!=口=
國外獸裝做很好 
狐狸說的1個東西都聽不懂
披哩啪拉  一大堆~"~
做的東西真難呀~~~

不過還是很帥的說~~

----------


## 那岐

> 狐狸說的1個東西都聽不懂
> 披哩啪拉  一大堆~"~


簡單來說就是類似翻模依樣的製作方式。

這樣製作出來的頭就會很硬啦，不會像我們這些泡棉牌軟頭殼XD
但是也比我們這些泡棉牌軟頭殼還要不能壓就是了

----------


## 白狼 小舞

嗯嗯~原來是這樣阿~我懂了!!XD

翻模製作@@太強了!!!

感謝分享~  :Very Happy:  

作為挑戰的目標~  :Wink:  

獸裝萬歲~  :Mr. Green:

----------


## 豪華王

剛爬到這篇文章...發現很有趣
蠻像俺以前說過
--
只要有開發出獸頭的基本型，製作成FRP
獸友買回去自行去永樂市場購買毛布，弄把熱熔膠槍、小剪刀
人人都能簡易的製作出自己的獸裝
--
昨天好像才跟某位獸友又提了一遍

雖然說FRP比較強硬、壽命也高，不過工期長了些，一天1具
也是有更快速的方法，個人工作室即可達到超快速大量生產...
反正表面是用毛布，不需要人偶表面處理的精緻度

默...

----------


## 血腥之狼

感覺真是不錯喔~ :P 
不過那麼多美金真是嚇死人  :Shocked:  
 :Laughing:   :Cool:   :Laughing:   :Cool:   :Laughing:   :Cool:   :Laughing:   :Cool:

----------


## hosun

待JC大人收到後, 再穿起來拍照給大家看看吧!!

----------


## b321234

Qarrezel大大做的毛毛一定要欣賞一下XDD(有你什麼事阿喂~

----------


## 混血狼狗

雖說骨架可以用模子批量生産
但生産過程也非常有技術含量哦
總體來說1200美金還是很公道的（考慮到米國的物價和消費水平）
另外，此獸裝好看的另一個重要原因
是JC大大的設定很漂亮~（不要拍馬屁啦
總之~Q老師的作品我還是很喜歡的~

----------


## 狼之風

我自己也好想開始存錢做獸裝喔
順便也要問問大大們製作方法
我也會去瞧瞧看網路上的製作

----------


## a7556660

蠻好奇要怎麼做
不然就自己存錢吧

----------


## 斯冰菊

本狼到訪Q獸大的官網，發現裡面的獸裝真是極品哪！！！  :wuf_e_surprised:  

尤其是雪中狼以及狼人持弓射箭的那兩套，深得本狼狼心啊！！！  :wuffer_glee: 

原本還不明白狐狸大的專業，原來是翻模啊！！！(恍然大悟)

1200美元合理啦！！！只是，本狼恐怕除了存錢之外，要不然就只能祈求狼族祖先保佑本狼中樂透或千萬發票才行！！！不然，恐怕是無緣了！！！  :wuffer_bawl:  

或者，本狼可以像豪華大說的自行製作？  :wuffer_arou:

----------


## tobyhokh

USD1200+運費？！ :狐狸嚇到: ，太貴了吧！

----------

